# What is your biggest pike



## bvn13

:eyeroll:


----------



## irish

:splat:


----------



## mallardrocker

12 punds 36 inches it was skinny

caught that sucked in 4 feet of water


----------



## cluckmncutm

47 1/2 inches roughly 30 pounds. northern mn small lake.


----------



## boondocks

21lbs in ND


----------



## MaxPower

All my big Pike have been turned back to the water. But here is the run down;
MN 48"
Canada 45"
ND 45"


----------



## njsimonson

35" - Devils Lake


----------



## rhino2003

16 lbs 5/8 oz at Lake Sakakawea. It was wierd too, it's back looked like it was broke or something and when it was netted it puked up part of a fish that was at least 12 inches long. Last spring I caught a 14 lb from the river and it was the funnest fighting pike I've ever caught. I laughed the whole time.

My Dad caught a 22 lb pike out of the Missouri river a few years ago, it was his biggest.


----------



## Gooseman678

46 1/2 devils lake last spring. Also cought and released a 40 2- 41's and 43 1/2.

The big pike were running that day let me tell you!!


----------



## cpd1501

My largest northern was 16 lbs, 41 inches long. I caught it in June on Georgian Bay, casting a silver weedless johnson minnow in shallow water.


----------



## Bigdog

Caught two at 50", one was 30# and the other was 27#. Both in the NWT on Bucktails.


----------



## rowdie

I think this topic has been done on here before, but its a good one so lets here'em again

23lbs, through the ice at Mobridge SD. I've caught many over 15 lbs


----------



## Architect414

Last summer got one that was 42" and 17.5 pounds. I've caught a lot in the 15 pound area as well. All have gone back in the water.


----------



## DWillsie1

My biggest pike is 36 inches and about 15lbs
8) 8)


----------



## KEN W

27lbs....also have one at 26 and a couple more at 25.All from Sask.


----------



## Chuck Smith

16 lbs.

36 inches.....caught it in ontario when I was 11. I have never gotten anything close to its size since. But I have focused on walleyes mainly.


----------



## JBO

31" when i was 10


----------



## NDhunter7

i have caught 10 between 12 and 14 pounds. All on the same lake, cant get one any bigger than that.


----------



## Niles Short

37 and half 2 weeks ago fat and sassy at Devils Lake. we caught 13 between the 2 of us in under 4 hours, lost just as many, and kept 4 of the smaller ones, which were all the typical 4-6 pound DL size. It was the best pike fishing I have ever had


----------



## schultz345

17 pounds on otter tail lake, i caught it while walleye fishing and it took about 30 minutes to land on 8 pound test haha. it was crazy.


----------



## Gildog

38", 17# ice fishing LOW early 90's, before the 30" - 40" slot. Caught it ice fishing off Buffalo Point, using a jigging stick with no reel.

It was the lightest bite I can remember, I just felt the slightest pressure...but it was steady so I set the hook...then about had my arm jerked back down the hole! Only had 10 feet of 10 lb mono between me and the pike, like I said no reel so hand over hand, then let it out when she ran...but she could only run about 10 feet! I can still feel the power of her shaking her head...

After 3 "runs" she came by the hole, and I will never forget that first look--she almost glowed white under the ice, and the big yellow eye looked almost evil! I decided to try to get her started up the hole since I couldn't fight her very well, and got lucky that everything stayed in place and up she came!

I have seen bigger pike, close to 30 lbs and up to 48" in the Zippel Bay area, but that was back in the early 80's...


----------



## goosebusters

My biggest was 44" on LOW back in about 1992 or so. The guy weighed just over 23lbs too. Definetly a hog. I have spent the rest of my life dreaming of catching a bigger one. I have a spot that I have been fishing hard for the last couple years that produces huuuuge northern in Nodak. Last week a 48" was brought in to the taxidermist from this lake.


----------



## nate_dogg

mine was 36" and 13lbs. big long snake. caught in a creek in western ND in about 3 ft of water. didn't catch anything else that day, i'm guessing this guy was why.

caught and released in 2 minutes. (before digital cameras)


----------



## pike38

38" - 12lbs caught on June 10th of this year. My biggest fish/pike to date. Awesome to say the least!


----------



## Southwest Fisher

39 inches, got it Friday on Rainy Lake, white spinnerbait in a weedy cove, what a blast!


----------



## Chuck Smith

36" on a Canadian Flyin when I was 12. Small lake in ontario.


----------



## huntingdude16

12lb, caught in Manitoba up by The Pas. I know it isnt huge, but i'm 16. Plus, I caught it on 6# line with a lindy that barely hooked his lip.


----------



## ForeverAngler

nothing spectacular. Somewhere between 30 and 36 inches, never really kept track. My biggest fish was a muskie, close to a pike. 43 1/2 inches, 25 pounds.


----------



## YBONES

not measured,it fought hard and I did`nt want to stress it anymore-released it ok.This was a few years ago in Conesus L ny(mid to high teens and around 40" maybe?)I`m ok not knowing specifics on this one,just know it`s my best.Sorry for the poor quality...had to take a picture of the picture-won`t do that again!!!!!!! Bob


----------



## win300us

42in and 24 pounds caught icefishing here in ND


----------



## RiverRob

Minto flats AK, biggest was 38" caught 50 all together over 9-10 hours of fishing. Perfect weather, mid pressure day with afternoon low pressure storm on the way, distant lightning with rain here and there. We eventually got nailed by a torrential down pour. Orange wiggle warts, kwikfish, vibrax bucktails, assorted spoons and rapalas. Top waters were pretty crazy, worked them all the way to the boat, almost had one launch right in.


----------



## mullet44

rainy lake - 37 inches - 14 lbs was pretty damn skinny


----------



## blhunter3

Well one day, 41,41, 37, 35, and a bunch of 33 and lower. All of them were released except 2 that where hokked really bad.


----------



## joseph

6lb...34 inches.....it was really skin and sick looking.....


----------



## wyominghuntfish

45", 23 lbs at Angler Rapids a little north of La Ronge, SK


----------



## dc240nt

40 inch 21 lbs. Released. 2006 LOW


----------



## dosch

Got this one this weekend....









The boys having fun in Grandma's Basement


----------



## maanjus11

Approx 41", just over 20#'s the weekend of the opener in Canada, Quetico Park. Caught it of a canoe on a jumbo black and white dare devil, quite a few years ago though. Since then I've caugt two pike over 15#'s in Northern MN.


----------



## BelwoodPikeHunter

only 36 inches so far but im haeding up to the north in the summer so hopefully i can tangle with something bigger(a muskie would be sweet)


----------



## BirdHunter5

36" and it was fat


----------



## gjedda63

Several years ago I landed a 10 kg pike.Have landed many 7-8 kilos since that.


----------



## Doogie

Lake of the Woods, 39.5'' 20#


----------

